# Beaver Tail Skiffs



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Has anyone personally seen, heard, of any problems on the B2 transom cracking due to stress from the motor? Beavertail is telling me it's cosmetic.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

How long have you been using the boat? Are they (BT) saying their exterior finish (gelcoat?) is of questional quality and to expect spiderweb cracking of the finish? So have them fix the cosmetics or is that not guarenteed? Ooops!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got several friends with BTs and none have had a problem with theirs.
My next super shallow boat will be a BT.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

The boat is great and the gel coat is great. It seems that there is some stress on the transom. Beavertail says don't worry about it as it is cosmetic, but the two piece transom construction is separating. In fact I noticed they went with a new transom design on the B2. 5 year warranty and it is an 2006. Hopefully they will fix it. Thanks. I'll post picks to get ya'lls thoughts.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

How can the gelcoat be great if you think the transom has problems? The gelcoat would be the first thing to shows signs. A key-slot transom should be strong being as the sides of the slot act like two huge braces. Also, I believe the piece that makes up the transom itself goes from one side of the boat to the other. If it is the splashwell you are talking about, it is separate from the transom itself.


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

From my understanding all their boats are sold direct. If that is true how do they handle warranty work? Do they have authorized repair people here in Texas? Thanks


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

WestBay said:


> From my understanding all their boats are sold direct. If that is true how do they handle warranty work? Do they have authorized repair people here in Texas? Thanks


Yes they do have "authorized service centers" in Houston. Stone and Son's has done work on it and did a very good job in a timely manner. In regards of a transom fix I would rather send it back to Beavertail for a proper fix. They state on their warranty that they will take care of transporting the boat/trailer via flat bed to and from their shop. We'll see.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

To answer your question though, I've had no structural issues with my boat. I have maybe 160 hours on it. Launched off a few big wakes in the ICW, towed it thousands of miles by now etc... all the typical stuff.


----------



## TailStalker (May 11, 2006)

We've done some work from our sister company on a couple of BT's and found that there was a void between the two layers. We drilled a hold and filled the void and problem was fixed. All boats have issues at one point or another and it should cost about $200-300 ( which includes taking the motor off ) upon where and who fixes it. Hope this helps?
Kevin
www.OrangeCountyBoatworks.com


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

We've been running a B1 for a while now (bought it used) and I haven't seen any cracking in the gel coat anywhere on the boat. Having to run across west Galv bay has bounced the boat around pretty good too.


----------

